# Brand new Honda EX350



## Honda EX350

Hello everybody! This is my first post on this forum and I hope to read more about all of your interesting topics.

First of all, sorry for my creative English writing because its not my native language. Why not I hear you think? Well that's because I live in Holland and we like to speak and write Dutch over here.
By lack of generator fora in Holland I made the step over here to read more about it.

Well enough said and on topic.
Today I bought a brand new baby generator named Honda EX350. Very small, lightweight, low powered and because of that useless but I couldn't resist.
Over here in Holland we don't need generators because we have a wonderful power-grid that's feed by nuculair or fossil powered powerplants. We even have solarplants and windmill parks so everywere you go is electricity and Holland is so small that the only thing you have to do is bring a 20 feet power-cord to keep your Heineken cold.
H*ll, now these days because of your Tesla's and the Japanese Priusses everywhere you look we have poles sticking out of the ground to power up the battery of your Chevrolet Volt.

Well back to topic. 
I bought the EX350 because I stumbled literally over it and I think it will work brilliant on 4x4 / camping trips abroad like France or Spain were the power-grid still can be terrible and they really have undiscovered terrain without any form of electricity.
Like I said the EX350 is low powered and only 150VA/300VA but enough to keep my Heineken cold and to power up some lights and battery's.

What I found about the EX350 that it was made by Honda because it says Honda twice on the sides of it and they were made from the year when Andy Warhol died untill the year that Prince made his break true.
I even found a manual on-line because that's the only thing what was missing.
On Youtube there are a few links to EX350's but no useful info to be found except what I already know.

Here I get to the point.
Somebody's knows more about the EX350 or were to find so nice stuff to read?
Do's and don't?
Maintenance? Just follow the manual?
What kind of fuel?
Well known problems about the EX350?

For now I filled it up with 2- stroke alkyl gas and it runs very quiet and smooth. For the use of alkyl gas I can see the benefits except for the price namely about 20 dollar the gallon (stop laughing, for normal gas we pay almost 9 dollar/gallon).

So I hope to find more about the EX350 from you all and lets hear it


----------



## Sears10/6

I have not seen any of these models before. I am sure this is where you got your manual, but if not, here you can get your official owners manual: Honda Power Equipment: Honda Generators, Lawn Mowers, Snowblowers, Tillers


----------



## Honda EX350

Thanks and that link is even better because apparently there are 2 models of the EX350.

Meanwhile I found more to read about the EX350:

Honda generators (John De Armond)

Honda EX350 generator mystery, please help

Honda Generators [Archive] - 4wdadventurers.com - Forum discussing four wheel driving, touring and camping for family groups in Australia.


----------



## Honda EX350

Good investment because I paid less:
Honda EX 350, Stromerzeuger, Generator, Aggregate, Benzin wenig genutzt | eBay

I contacted the seller and he is shipping outside Germany. So if you want one ..........


----------



## polspaak

my ex350 has a problem the gasoil comes out when he starts. did not used him for 7 years. something wrong ?


----------

